# An amusing incident..



## Capt Lightning (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm sure Oldman and many regular fliers have had a number of amusing incidents while flying.
One that I remember ....
You always get somebody who is in a hurry and anxious to get off the plane.  On one flight a male passenger near me was out of his seat and getting his bag from the overhead locker as the plane was still moving to its stand.  The flight attendants rounded on him and told him to sit down.  He wasn't happy about this and as soon as the plane stopped, he dashed to the front, pushing past other passengers.
Then we waited, and waited... and there was a solid queue of passengers, with the said man at it's head.  Then the captain came on the P/A and announced that the air bridge was faulty and we would disembark from the rear door.  Everybody turned round and the man was now at the back of the queue and couldn't get past.  He was the last to get off.   I last saw him running through the arrivals hall.  I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

I've seen that happen several times, it's always funny....


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2021)

Love karma.


----------



## oldman (Mar 26, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm sure Oldman and many regular fliers have had a number of amusing incidents while flying.
> One that I remember ....
> You always get somebody who is in a hurry and anxious to get off the plane.  On one flight a male passenger near me was out of his seat and getting his bag from the overhead locker as the plane was still moving to its stand.  The flight attendants rounded on him and told him to sit down.  He wasn't happy about this and as soon as the plane stopped, he dashed to the front, pushing past other passengers.
> Then we waited, and waited... and there was a solid queue of passengers, with the said man at it's head.  Then the captain came on the P/A and announced that the air bridge was faulty and we would disembark from the rear door.  Everybody turned round and the man was now at the back of the queue and couldn't get past.  He was the last to get off.   I last saw him running through the arrivals hall.  I couldn't help but laugh.


I saw that one coming and I have had the same thing happen, but not with the passenger. Only that the jetbridge was nonfunctional and the airstairs had to be rolled out to deplane the passengers. Actually, I always thought that both the airbridge and the airstairs should be used on planes carrying more than 250 passengers. On some flights, there may only be about a 30 minute turnaround. If a passenger can't use the stairs, then they can go forward and use the airbridge. 
The sooner the passengers have been disembarked, the sooner the F/A's can do a clean-up of the cabin and get the next set of passengers boarded, so that the plane can leave sooner. This is especially helpful if the plane is running behind schedule. I would imagine with what's going on today, it takes longer between flights. To get everyone off, clean and disinfect the cabin, the pilots have to load information into the computer and do other duties and also to prepare for pushback, I would imagine it takes longer than 30 minutes, but I never thought to ask anyone that question.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 22, 2021)

That is funny!

I was on a flight from Columbus, Ohio to Atlanta once.  The guy in the exit row next to the window asked several times for detailed instruction as to how to open the emergency door, which the flight attendants happily gave him.  He had a number of drinks then when we landed and taxied to the gate he opened the exit, jumped out on to the tarmac and started running.  He did not get far...  The flight attendants who instructed him were quite embarrassed over it all.

On another flight from Zurich to Chicago a "woman" in a tight miniskirt sat in front of me.  As the flight progressed she made several trips to the bathroom, changing clothes and removing a bit of makeup each time.  When we landed in Chicago the she had become a he...  Never did find out anything more about him/her, but it was an interesting spectacle to watch.

I flew a lot in my career, ended up with over 6,000,000 miles on Delta.  Mostly uneventful, as you would want.


----------

